# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Hyperbare Sauerstofftherapie

## erwinR

Hallo,
ich möchte hier auf eine Behandlungsmethode zur Behebung von Strahlenschäden nach Strahlentherapie des Prostata-Ca. aufmerksam machen. Ich bin nach meiner Prostata-Op. 2005 wegen steigendem PSA-Wert 2007 bestrahlt worden. Dann wurden 2014 nochmal zwei Knochenmetastasen bestrahlt. Als Nebenwirkung der Strahlentherapie hatte ich öfters Blut im Urin. Besonders nach nur etwas härteren Stuhlgang ca. einmal pro Woche war der Urin rot. Manchmal für Stunden, aber manchmal auch über zwei Tage. Die Tatsache ist natürlich erschreckend, weil schon wenig Blut eine intensive Färbung ergibt. Das Problem liegt aber in dem geronnenen Blut, den Blutkoageln, die den Blasenausgang verschließen können. Dann hilft nur der Katheder!und ein Arzt, der ihn schnell legt. Für mich eine sehr belastende Situation. 
Da bin ich auf die hyperbare Sauerstofftherapie gestoßen. Hier gibt es nähere Informationen: http://www.vdd-hbo.de.
Es gibt verschiedene Zentren in ganz Deutschland, meist Tauchmediziner, die diese Therapie anbieten. Meine private Krankenversicherung hat die Kosten voll übernommen. Ich war insgesamt 23 mal in der Druckkammer für jeweils 2:20 Stunden, zuerst wird der Druck in der Kammer langsam auf 1,4 bar gebracht. Dabei ist der Druckausgleich durch Schlucken wichtig, das wird vorher aber in der ärztlichen Untersuchung besprochen und geklärt. Dann wird über eine Maske reiner Sauerstoff für 30 min geatmet, dann Pause für 10 min, dann wieder 30 min reiner Sauerstoff usw. Je nach ärztlicher Anordnung 2 oder 3 mal. Dann wird der Druck wieder abgelassen auf Normaldruck. Pro Tag eine Sitzung. Das einzige ist der Druckausgleich, bei mir mit Kaugummi zur Unterstützung, ansonsten Musik hören oder ein Buch lesen.
Warum funktioniert das? Folgende Erklärung wurde mir gegeben: Durch das Atmen von reinem Sauerstoff unter erhöhtem Druck erhöht sich der GELÖSTE SAUERSTOFF im Blut bis zum 20fachen des Normalwertes. Der Sauerstoff, der mit den roten Blutkörperchen transportiert wird, bleibt gleich. Dadurch diffundiert in der Endstrombahn im Bereich der Kapillaren mehr Sauerstoff ins Gewebe und bewirkt eine Heilung. Von dort aus den Kapillaren kommt die Blutung! Nicht aus den Gefäßen in der Blasenwand! Da durch die Bestrahlung die Kapillaren geschädigt wurden, konnte der normal mit dem Blut transpotierte Sauerstoff hier nicht mehr richtig wirken. Erst durch die Druckerhöhung und den reinen Sauerstoff in Kombination kann dieser Bereich geheilt werden.
Die Behandlung ist jetzt 2 Monate her, to, toi , toi bisher Alles gut mit der Blase,

----------


## Georg_

Davon hatte ich noch nichts gehört. Es gibt aber ein paar Veröffentlichungen dazu, z.B.:

Hyperbaric oxygen therapy for late radiation tissue injury

Hyperbaric oxygen therapy for radiation-induced injury: evidence is needed

Hyperbaric Oxygen Therapy to Relieve Post-Radiation Therapy Effects

Da dies bisher nur selten angewandt wurde und nicht leitliniengerecht ist, wundert mich, dass die Krankenkasse die Kosten übernommen hat.

Georg

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf die Hyperbare Sauerstofftherapie als Behandlungsmöglichkeit. 
In meinem Fall im Anschluß an die OP (Juli 2015) und zwar von Oktober bis November 2015 eine adjuvandte Bestrahlung der Prostata erfolgt. Enddosis in der Loge: 70 Gy. 
Die Sofortbeschwerden sind damals relativ schnell abgeklungen. Nun, nach knapp 3 Jahren wurde nach einer aktuellen Darmspiegelung eine beginnende Strahlenproktitis im Enddarmbereich festgestellt- weniger schön. Zum Glück sonst alles positiv. 
Da nach Ausage für die HBO gute Prognosen gestellt werden, werde mich also kümmern. Der nächste Urologentermin ist im September. Interessant werden die Kostenbetrachtungen sein- bin in einer gesetzlichen Krankenkasse. 
Mit freundlichem Gruß. Ulli

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo
hier ein Zwischenstand aus meiner Sicht: 
Vom Strahlenarzt bekam ich auf Nachfrage eine Befürwortung für die HBO Behandlung. Ich habe alle Unterlagen an die Krankenkasse geschickt. Wurde sofort abgelehnt. Habe Widerspruch eingelegt. 
Vom nächstgelegenen Druckkammerzenrum bekam ich auf Nachfrage einen Heil - und Kostenplan. den ich ebenfalls an die Krankenkasse weitergeleitet habe. Ich bleibe also dran.
Im Zusammenhang mit der HBO möchte ich auf die aktuelle interessanten Unterlagen Hinweisen die auf http://www.vdd-hbo.de abrufbar sind.
Mit freundlichem Gruß. Ulli

----------


## alf1910

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema interessiert mich auch. Ich habe vor Kurzem davon gelesen als ich nach Informationen zu Strahlenproktitis und -Zystitis suchte. Allerdings fand ich bisher noch keine Einrichtung in der Nähe (Köln/Bonn). Auch über die Kosten konnte ich noch nichts finden. Ich werde mir die von euch oben angegebenen Seiten mal genau ansehen.

Meine Prostatabestrahlung ist jetzt 2 1/2 Jahre her. Lehrbuchmäßig nach 8 Monaten stellten sich die Beschwerden an Blase und Darm ein.

Gruß
Erich

----------

